# Rectum Stretcher ...........



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

While she was "flying" down the road yesterday (10 miles over the limit), an RVing woman returning to the campground from the local grocery store passed over a bridge only to find a cop with a radar gun on the other side lying in wait. The cop pulled her over, walked up to the car, and with that classic patronizing smirk we all know and love, asked, "What's your hurry?"

To which she replied, "I'm late for work."

Oh yeah," said the cop, "what do you do?"

I'm a rectum stretcher," she responded.

The cop stammered, "A what? A rectum stretcher? And just what does a rectum stretcher do?"

Well," she said, "I start by inserting one finger, then work my way up to two fingers, then three, then four, then with my whole hand in. I work from side to side until I can get both hands in, and then I slowly but surely stretch, until it's about 6 feet wide."

"And just what the heck do you do with a 6 foot butt hole?" he asked.

"You give him a radar gun and park him behind a bridge..."

Traffic Ticket $95.00

Court Costs. $45.00

The Look on Cop's Face............... PRICELESS 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: We had that on the old site Jim. I believe. :lol:


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Laughter tears runnung down my cheeks


----------

